# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Tuyển thiết kế đồ họa web, cộng tác viên thiết kế đồ họa web... lương hấp dẫn

## duythangtmv

Trải qua hơn 04 năm hình thành và phát triển cùng với đội ngũ thiết kế đồ họa và kỹ sư CNTT tài năng, đầy sáng tạo và rất năng động. TeC đã khẳng định được phong cách thiết kế web và cạnh tranh trực tiếp bằng chất lượng cùng chế độ hỗ trợ, bảo hành lâu dài.

Chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực để xây dựng một đội ngũ thật sự chuyên nghiệp và một môi trường làm việc hiện đại, thân thiện, giàu tính sáng tạo.

Hiện tại chúng tôi cần bổ sung thêm nhân sự để phục vụ kế hoạch mở rộng thị trường

Tuyển thiết kế đồ họa web, cộng tác viên thiết kế đồ họa web... lương hấp dẫn

Công việc: thiết kế giao diện website.

Yêu cầu trình độ:

Sử dụng thành thạo Photoshop, biết Flash là lợi thế.
Ưu tiên với những ứng viên được đào tạo bài bản.
Giới tính: Nam - nữ
Thời gian làm việc: toàn thời gian cố định.
Lương, thưởng từ 200$ - 500$, linh hoạt theo năng lực và hiệu suất công việc hàng tháng.
Vui lòng vào đây để xem thêm thông tin chi tiết...

----------


## nhatlinhit88

*Lương bổng ra sao vậy bác? Có được 2K USD không? Nếu được hoặc trên giá đó thì bác ới em cái nhé.* :a::a::a:

----------

